# Strange substance in substrate



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I have some large "globs" of a white, transparent material in my substrate and have no clue what it could be.

I have 2 silver hatchet fish, 6 neons, and 4 serpae tetras. I'm not sure if these could be egg sacks of some sort or a weird water condition or what. I have had this tank up for a year, and have never seen this before. I would really appreciate any help on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is it just in one spot or all over the place?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I had them and it turned out to be food that was left at the bottom that rotted and formed a glob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

ive also had that happen with sinking pleco food....its pretty disgusting


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm going with leftovers as well do you vacum the gravel?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Its definitely not leftover food. I feed brine shrimp and little pellets of regular old fish food, and the pellets will sort of fluff out if not eaten. These are actual globs of something or other. There is a large glob, about an inch high on one side of the tank near the bottom of my plant (Wal-mart bulb plant), and a couple smaller globs, about dime sized near my plant on the other side of the tank.

I do vacuum my gravel, and I've always fed the fish the same way the entire year I've had them and never had this problem. I've checked the water and everything seems in order. 

They look similar to snail sacks (or whatever you'd call them), but I don't have any snails. Should I just clean it up and forget about it?

Thanks again


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its the brine shrimp, thats the only time I ever got those globs is when I fed those.


----------

